# brake light warning



## onetongun (Apr 15, 2011)

i have a 2000 audi a4 1.8T and the dash keeps indicating that there's something up with the brake light. the third brake light (the one in the back window above the trunk) had two bulbs that were burnt out but i replaced them and it continues to warn me. it's quite annoying, does anyone know what it could be?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Are you talkin about a "brake lite bulb failure" warning or the warning lite on the dash (brake symbol that lites up)?....One is just lighting system issue...brake lite switch, switch on e brake, brake lite bulbs...The other brake lite is more serious...and usually indicates problem with brake system itself (although I've seen failure in warning circuit cause false alarm)...low pressure, lining wear etc....if that's the light that's comin on...you need to inspect the brake system (pads, pedal feel etc ) to pin down the cause. Good hunting!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## onetongun (Apr 15, 2011)

it's the part that usually shows what the radio is playing it changes from the general black and red to an orange and it just says "brake light" and all the lights are working fine.


----------



## onetongun (Apr 15, 2011)

i figured it out...the bulb is going out...

but it doesn't do it all the time


----------

